# Professor Presas 76th birthday/Hall of Fame Foundation's Class of 2012



## mtbates (Dec 19, 2012)

The Remy Presas Hall of Fame Foundation Class of 2012 is as follows:
Chuck Gauss, Jaye Spiro, Rich Parsons, Dr. Chas. Terry (Humanitarian of the Year), Kim Foreman, Judy Clapp.
Lifetime Achievement: the late Grandmaster Wally Jay.
Had the Prof. beaten his cancer, this would have marked his 12th class of inductees.
Awards are presented at Villanova summer camp June 2013. 
Special thanks to T.J. Hartman for his valuable assistance.
Congratulations to all!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2012)

Good for them!


----------

